# "Community" nest boxes?



## LFL (9 mo ago)

Can anyone share their experience with "community style" nest boxes (no dividers)? Doing research for a new coop...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since the birds are going to use the same one or two nests, a community nest makes more sense.


----------



## LFL (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Since the birds are going to use the same one or two nests, a community nest makes more sense.


It does make sense. I'm just wondering if people can share actual experience. Do the birds actually use it as anticipated? Any shortcomings to be aware of?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I've only got 2 boxes for my 7 layers. Often times there will be 3 hens in one box. They also often change which box is their favorite. If I had it to do over again, I would've just done a communal box without the divider. Here's a pretty good video discussing communal nest boxes.


----------

